# Pioneer BDP-140 Root message



## mdowdy (Jun 19, 2012)

Just bought the Pioneer BDP-140 BluRay player to go with my system. Powered up and went through all of the start up navigation. Now I am getting a the word "Root" displayed on the screen when the system is off? If I press the power button the message dissapears and then returns later? Calls to Pioneer customer service have been unsuccessful, they tell me to reboot, and restore factory settings. This obviously does not work and they dont seem to understand the message or its cause? The last tech I spoke to simply told me to return the unit? Any help would be appreciated...



Read more: Pioneer BDP-140 "Root" message - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I could not find anything about this error code on the web; perhaps you need a firmware update? I doubt this is the problem, but it is worth a try before returning the unit.


----------



## mdowdy (Jun 19, 2012)

Update....

Just went to Best Buy and exchanged the player for a new one. Brought it home, hooked it up, now getting "root message on screen again? Waiting on hold with Pioneer customer service. They said this problem should only occur if I have something in the usb port, but I onlu have power cord and HDMI connected?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Perhaps the HDMI cable is defective. Did you try the firmware update? Is the unit connected to an AVR or TV?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you get a solution to your problem from Pioneer CS?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Did you get a solution to your problem from Pioneer CS?


Yeah Joe, return and get another one. I wonder if all CS personnel go to script reading school, I have been through the pecking order ritual and believe me it is frustrating mostly because there are qualified techs who can answer or address problems but it is an exhausting experience to finally get to the top of the order, I hope the OP responds with something positive, take care my friend.
Jeff


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Please keep us informed, and maybe someone here will discover a solution to the problem. Good luck!!


----------

